# What is the status of game controller hardware support?



## ekingston (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi all,

Recently (as in over the last 6 months), I've seen a bit more activity related to gaming on FreeBSD. Possibly because I'm paying attention to it more. This combined with the fact that FreeBSD 11.2 (and 12) have hardware graphics drivers for current (or near current) Intel (and AMD) GPUs has got me thinking about games running on FreeBSD.

Currently I use a Logitech Gamepad (F310) for most of the games I play. It is USB connected and looks similar to an Xbox controller. I'm wondering what sort of support there is for USB game controllers in general (and the ones I have specifically) in FreeBSD and how easy it would be to get them working with both FreeBSD native games and games that run under Wine?

Can anyone point me at the right place to look?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2019)

ekingston said:


> Currently I use a Logitech Gamepad (F310) for most of the games I play. It is USB connected and looks similar to an Xbox controller.


I have the F710, the same controller but wireless. I've only tested it with MAME and it just worked. I suspect it's SDL that's making it work. I expected to have to configure something but it worked pretty much out of the box.


----------



## Shadow53 (Jun 26, 2019)

I've got the F310 and it works fine with Mednafen. I'm using FreeBSD 12-STABLE with ports compiled through poudriere and as much EVDEV/UDEV stuff enabled as possible. Not sure if that has to do with anything or if the default options for packages on -RELEASE is enough.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 26, 2019)

I tried my DualShock3 and it worked fine with sysutils/btsixad port. Every UHID-gamepad should work fine with standard freebsd uhid  module or with multimedia/webcamd (it should be built with USB Input support option) . You could faced the problem with Xbox 360 and Xbox Pads (actually all MS XInput devices didn't work when I tried to connect them)


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank You for this thread. I went out and bought a Logitech F310 and it worked out of the box.
Open Arena saw the controller and all I had to do was configure buttons for the game.

Slightly off topic: What about USB steering wheels or flight yokes?


----------



## shkhln (Jun 30, 2019)

No love for Xbox One gamepads?


Phishfry said:


> What about USB steering wheels or flight yokes?



There isn't any meaningful difference between gamepads, wheels and joysticks.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2019)

Found a fun driving game.  games/trigger-rally
Had to turn on gamepad in /home/user/.local/shared/trigger-rally/trigger-rally-0.6.6.1.config


----------



## Junkie (Jul 2, 2019)

shkhln said:


> No love for Xbox One gamepads?


Well as I know pad for Xbox original is supported (both The Duke and later Controller S revisions). I Have checked  PS3/XInput/UHID-compatible china gamepad and it was detected by the system in UHID and PS3 mode only. Unfortunately have not tested Xbox One Pad yet but as it uses XInput protocol which is not supported by the FreeBSD, I think it will not work too.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm fully aware Xbox One pads do not work out of the box, I'm rather curious about the lack of complaints. It's not like there is an overabundance of quality controllers out there.


----------

